# Whammy- New arrow rest from Spot-Hogg



## BogeyMan

Sounds good. How about a video to show how it will work.:wink:


----------



## LittlePig

*Video*

We are currently working on a video. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Hit-em

I've already got one ordered, it's going on my new Hoyt Vectrix XL  

Sounds like the ultimate hunting rest to me !!

Another bullet proof product from the Spot Hogg boys.


----------



## Chequamegon

Are they ready to ship?


----------



## LittlePig

*Dec. 1*

December 1st is the date we are shooting for. If we are able to get them out the door any earlier I will post it here.


----------



## swackhamer

Ahead of the curve as usual sounds like a winner. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sneaky Apasum

Sounds like a good idea. I'm curious. If it resets itself, what is to keep it from resetting too soon?


----------



## Jbird

*New Rest*

Little Pig,
Will Lancaster be carrying this rest?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## Bob_Looney

is this what cabe had on his bow at the Safari shoot? I saw his fall away cable was a.. backwards and tight at rest.


----------



## bow4life

I knew Spot Hogg would be the company to market a fallaway that works the way a fallaway should. You'll have my order on Monday.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## tgridley

Looks and sounds like Vapor Trails Limb Driver...........


----------



## walks with a gi

Nice rest, glad to see a different approach to fletching clearance:wink:


----------



## Jason Shore

tgridley said:


> Looks and sounds like Vapor Trails Limb Driver...........


I agree:embara: but wonder who invented it :first: 
I have a limbdriver and the whammy is very similar


----------



## Elanus axillaris

cool... Dealers in OZ?


----------



## Chequamegon

I blew the photo up and couldn't tell, but does the Whammy have the same micro click adjustment for elevation and windage, the infinity has? Also will it be available in a silver finish?


----------



## walks with a gi

SneakyTree said:


> Sounds like a good idea. I'm curious. If it resets itself, what is to keep it from resetting too soon?


 Sounds to me that it might work on a "ratchet" system. No pre-shot cocking and automatically resets on it's own.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Cool, i was looking at rest for my new bow to come and was not really that happy with anything. Can you tell me if there is any bounce back up during the shot, that is the problem with so many rest. They bounce back up and hit the fletching, video of the rest would be nice when you get time.


----------



## LittlePig

*No bounce back.*

There is no bounce back with this rest. You will get complete fletching clearance every shot. 

As far as comparing the rest to the Limb Driver, the only similarity between the two is the amount of time the launchers stay in contact with the arrow.

First of all the Limb Driver's launcher is down at rest and then raises as the bow is drawn. The whammy's laucher is always up and only drops for a split second to allow the flecthing to clear. 

The launcher arm is also spring loaded, which allows it to have solid steel launcher arms for added durability, while still allowing the launcher to flex with the arrow during the shot. The Limb Driver requires thin spring steel launchers to accomplish this.

The triggering mechinism of the Whammy is unlike any other on the market. The cord is not pulling the launcher up, like most fall aways, or down like the limb driver. It is actually triggering internal components that activate the rest. 

Timing this rest is a simple as you can get. Basically you tie the cord to the up cable in such a manner the the activation arm is held down at rest and you are done. Perfect timing no matter what bow you install it on. 

The video will show how the rest works and how to set it up.

I'll get it posted as soon as it's finished.


----------



## tgridley

LittlePig said:


> There is no bounce back with this rest. You will get complete fletching clearance every shot.
> 
> As far as comparing the rest to the Limb Driver, the only similarity between the two is the amount of time the launchers stay in contact with the arrow.
> 
> First of all the Limb Driver's launcher is down at rest and then raises as the bow is drawn. The whammy's laucher is always up and only drops for a split second to allow the flecthing to clear.
> 
> The launcher arm is also spring loaded, which allows it to have solid steel launcher arms for added durability, while still allowing the launcher to flex with the arrow during the shot. The Limb Driver requires thin spring steel launchers to accomplish this.
> 
> The triggering mechinism of the Whammy is unlike any other on the market. The cord is not pulling the launcher up, like most fall aways, or down like the limb driver. It is actually triggering internal components that activate the rest.
> 
> Timing this rest is a simple as you can get. Basically you tie the cord to the up cable in such a manner the the activation arm is held down at rest and you are done. Perfect timing no matter what bow you install it on.
> 
> The video will show how the rest works and how to set it up.
> 
> I'll get it posted as soon as it's finished.


Tie the cord so the arm is held down, How is that not like the limb drive? And at full draw the cord is loose, just like the limb drive! What about the shaft, how far does it stick out on the opposit side of the launcher? The problem I had with my limb drive is when adjusted to center shot the shaft was to far over and was touching my quiver. Just an observation!


----------



## LittlePig

*I'll try to explain a little better.*

The arm which the cord attaches on the Limb Driver is directly attached to the launcher arm, so the cord is essentially attached to the launcher. Basically the Limb Driver is just set up backward of a traditional fall away. The spring tension on the limb drivers arm is set so that it is always pulling the launcher up. The cord that is attached to the limb, pulls and holds the launcher down. On a traditional fall away the spring tension is set so that it holds the launcher down, and the cord is use to pull it up.

The Whammy's launcher arm is capapble of moving independently. The cord does not hold the launcher up, or down. The spring on the launcher arm holds it up at all times and allows it to flex like a tradional prong rest. The cord is used to trip the arm that activates the fall away mechanism. 

Since only a few people have actually seen how the Whammy works, and the technology is different than anything else out there, I can understand how you might try and compare the two. However when you get a chance to see one in person I am confident you will see the difference.

Thanks for all of the interest.


----------



## Chequamegon

:wave: 



Chequamegon said:


> I blew the photo up and couldn't tell, but does the Whammy have the same micro click adjustment for elevation and windage, the infinity has? Also will it be available in a silver finish?


----------



## bowhunter0916

*Camo*

will be available in camo or just black? Why do so many companies make their products in black? Why not olive drab or light brown? How many bows come in black for hunting? How much of any camo clothing is black? I own a Spot Hogg sight and of course it is black and the deer dont seem to mind, but it would be nice (if for nothing else than to satisfy me) if bow parts/accessories came in something other than black.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Little Pig nice rest.
Only one question before buying one.Can't realy see the sde veiw clear enough .So here is my question.Will I be able to fasten two bolts to my bow riser holding the rest..

Later


----------



## LittlePig

Chequamegon,

It has a different micro drive than the Infinity. You have to loosen the locking screw and then turn the other screw to move it. Same wrench for both screws. It shouldn't take very much more time to adjust than the Infinity.

For now the rest will come in black, but I will bring it up on Monday that some of you have expressed interest in other colors.

bowhunter0916,

How important are different colors to you? The reason I ask is that it costs more for colors other than black. Would you as a consumer pay more for color?


----------



## LittlePig

Unk,

The bar has room for two bolts, I'll try to post a better side view on monday.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



LittlePig said:


> Unk,
> 
> The bar has room for two bolts, I'll try to post a better side view on monday.



Thanks 
Later


----------



## joshuahodges

I would pay about $20 more for one that matched say The Switchback XT   . If it was just a solid color, black looks super nice.


----------



## wasabi

bowhunter0916 said:


> will be available in camo or just black? Why do so many companies make their products in black? Why not olive drab or light brown? How many bows come in black for hunting? How much of any camo clothing is black? I own a Spot Hogg sight and of course it is black and the deer dont seem to mind, but it would be nice (if for nothing else than to satisfy me) if bow parts/accessories came in something other than black.


How many camos are there in the market? Ask different bow and archery equipment manufacturers to give you a sample of their olive and light brown, you will never get two matching color tones together.

My bows are all black, and so are my sights, rests, quivers.... Compared to many camo bows with camo accessories mine look decent without forcing me to buy the rest that matches best by color but which I actually don't like, etc. :shade:


----------



## ozzyshane

*rest*

LP another great product coming out from u guys how about a one peace launcher arm sim to the TT arm no screws to come lose other than that the rest will be a winner Thanks Shane


----------



## Mrwintr

It looks like NAP made that rest,...?? I'm not saying that's a bad thing, it just looks to me like some of their components.


----------



## Mr. October

Black works for me. The deer don't care. I remember when bows came all shiny and pretty. Couldn't bring myself to paint a couple of 'em and hunted with 'em as they were in jeans and a flanner shirt. 

This looks like it may be my first drop-away.


----------



## PhilFree

*Far Out*

Now just add a "Hunting" prong accesory and an arm like RipCord and QAD to make a full containment rest and I'm in.


----------



## Mizzoukispot

How about the tec risers from hoyt? Will they fit?


----------



## bowsmith

The idea is intriguing. What happens if you have to let the bow up, or is the rest triggered by the speed at which the cord is retightened?


----------



## Jbird

*John Rock*

I agree that the Schaffer rest is a fine piece of equipment but why would you post a picture of it in a thread on the manufacturer's forum where another company is showing their new product and trying to answer questions about it? Is this not in poor taste?
Jbird


----------



## Devilfan

LP,

Is the rest silent?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hey Little Pig
That Wammy drop rest .Should work good with my Doovawoppi' :wink: What do you think Jbird.

Later


----------



## Jbird

*Unk*

LOL. I am a little skeptical about drop a way rests hooked to the cables of X-Cam configurations but as Little Pig describes this new rest there should be no tension created on the cables to throw off the timing. This rest may work great on the Barnys.
Jbird


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Jbird said:


> LOL. I am a little skeptical about drop a way rests hooked to the cables of X-Cam configurations but as Little Pig describes this new rest there should be no tension created on the cables to throw off the timing. This rest may work great on the Barnys.
> Jbird


Hello Jbird
For quite some time now. I have been useing a Drop cord atached to my Doovawoppi'.Where as I drilled a very small hole in the center of the Doovawoppi' , useing a very small knot.Not my idea. Got it from the master  
But I beleve this Whammy drop rest .Which has its drop cord atachment more on center of the rest base .Instead of being mounted to one side, as most drop rest have.Will be a great improvement.I sure plan to give this Whammy a try.
Later


----------



## bowhunter0916

*It always does*



LittlePig said:


> Chequamegon,
> 
> It has a different micro drive than the Infinity. You have to loosen the locking screw and then turn the other screw to move it. Same wrench for both screws. It shouldn't take very much more time to adjust than the Infinity.
> 
> For now the rest will come in black, but I will bring it up on Monday that some of you have expressed interest in other colors.
> 
> bowhunter0916,
> 
> How important are different colors to you? The reason I ask is that it costs more for colors other than black. Would you as a consumer pay more for color?


I paid more for the bow, more the current rest, quiver, ASAT suit, Release, and on and on. Yes, I will pay more. I always do.


----------



## bowhunter0916

*I admit it*



wasabi said:


> How many camos are there in the market? Ask different bow and archery equipment manufacturers to give you a sample of their olive and light brown, you will never get two matching color tones together.
> 
> My bows are all black, and so are my sights, rests, quivers.... Compared to many camo bows with camo accessories mine look decent without forcing me to buy the rest that matches best by color but which I actually don't like, etc. :shade:


It isnt the deer that care as much as me. I admit that. I like having a setup that looks like it was meant to be. I use my hunting bow as my 3d bow. I have neon orange fletchings on a white crest! I know the deer dont care. I take full blame for my bow matching with the exception of my sight.


----------



## Mizzoukispot

Mizzoukispot said:


> How about the tec risers from hoyt? Will they fit?


TTT


----------



## WIarcher

> How about the tec risers from hoyt? Will they fit?


I was wondering was the same thing?

I am looking forward to seeing some high speed video of this rest in action.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hey
Little Pig ,just ordered the drop rest.The young lady that too my call and order. I found to be sharp and very plesant.
Thanks for starting this thread.
Later


----------



## LittlePig

*Hoyt*

There should be no problem with the Hoyt Tech risers, one of our test subjects is shooting it on a Hoyt right now.


----------



## LittlePig

*Unk*

I just talked to Tina and she said you were a pleasure to deal with and wanted me to thank you for the kind words. Glad to see you ordered a Whammy. I am certain you will be more than happy with it.

Have a nice evening.

Kris


----------



## 2 Ultras

Black is popular because it works in the woods and is kinda neutral as far as colors for bow components. I myself prefer black because usually the camo colored rests don't look all that good and they don't "match" anyway.
LittlePig, when will the video be available?


----------



## sean

WIarcher said:


> I was wondering was the same thing?
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing some high speed video of this rest in action.





yes it fits fine works like nothing I have ever used and set it up in five minutes


----------



## sean

Mrwintr said:


> It looks like NAP made that rest,...?? I'm not saying that's a bad thing, it just looks to me like some of their components.




NAP ? you cant be serious


----------



## Bob_Looney

So where's mine??


----------



## LittlePig

Bob, 

To answer your first question, Yes that is the same arrow rest you saw Cabe shooting earlier this year. For your second question, it's just waiting for you to order it.


----------



## sean

Jason Shore said:


> I agree:embara: but wonder who invented it :first:
> I have a limbdriver and the whammy is very similar





not really you need to hold one and work the mechanism the differences become obvious


----------



## Bob_Looney

I was thinking you would send me Sean's backup.


----------



## TheTone

Looks great, even looks nice enough to maybe be a replacement for my beloved Trophy Taker. I'll definitely give one the look over when its new bow time.


----------



## stixshooter

Looks like a Golden Key/Limb Driver... nothing new, no thanks.. my Drop Zone works fine.


----------



## sean

stixshooter said:


> Looks like a Golden Key/Limb Driver... nothing new, no thanks.. my Drop Zone works fine.




when you dont know rat poop from rice crispies my advise is not to eat breakfast cerial ........


its nothing like the afore mentioned rests 


it dosent look like work like or set up any thing like the drop zone 



PS hows the sword treatin ya ?


----------



## stixshooter

That's funny Sean as I sell Breakfast Cereal for a living, The sights lack and I'm sure the rest does too. The Sword is awesome, killed a buck actually 2 in my camp with a Sword. I'm still going to tell ya records will be set in Oregon with a Sword in 07 actually 5 Total in in 06.... O yea that was done with a Drop Zone.....


----------



## sean

there is a P&Y for a doe ? how long do the ears have to be ? :wink: what records were set with sword ? brightest pins on the planet or longest fiberoptic cable on the planet surpasing the telephone cable from the US to japan  



oh now I see the horns must be a pygmy blacktail :tongue:


----------



## menaztricks

Sean, is this the rest you were talking about in another thread that was going to solve the problems of dropaways? You kept me in suspense with that thread and you never said what rest you were talking about.


----------



## sean

yes this is one of em



I have been using fall away rests since you couldn't buy a good commercially made one they were more of a novelty and by no means main stream by winding golden premiers against the springs and making parts and pieces to put them together the only thing this rest has in common with a normal fall away is at some point during the shot the rest drop's to allow the vanes to clear its the way in witch this is accomplished that is revolutionary that being with no strain on the cable no torque and no wear on the cable or connecting apparatus that triggers it it truly has to be seen and used to be appreciated


----------



## mnjeff

*Rest*

Here is my question. Can you bend the one arm to be side support of the arrow for finger shooters? 
The old barners had finger launchers. When montana black gold took them over you could bend one of there prongs to be side support. I would be interested in testing one as a finger shooter. I would shoot it inddors right away and take it to vegas if it works.

Jeff


----------



## TXHillCountry

stixshooter said:


> ......The sights lack and I'm sure the rest does too......


Are you saying that the Spot-Hogg sights "lack"?


----------



## stixshooter

sean said:


> there is a P&Y for a doe ? how long do the ears have to be ? :wink: what records were set with sword ? brightest pins on the planet or longest fiberoptic cable on the planet surpasing the telephone cable from the US to japan
> 
> 
> 
> oh now I see the horns must be a pygmy blacktail :tongue:


2 in OBH State field and 3 in the OBH 3D ...by the way nice boot :lie: ..

Nah but the optics stay on the sight for more than a week.
.


----------



## Cabe

Stixshooter...

It is very obvious you have an axe to grind with Spot-Hogg. To insult a product you have never seen or used seems a little ridiculous.

And Stixshooter you should be proud of your son, who set the 5 new records in the Young Adult Class. Congrats Jesse!! Good Shootin'

cabe


----------



## PUG

*ok*



stixshooter said:


> That's funny Sean as I sell Breakfast Cereal for a living, *The sights lack and I'm sure the rest does too*. The Sword is awesome, killed a buck actually 2 in my camp with a Sword. I'm still going to tell ya records will be set in Oregon with a Sword in 07 actually 5 Total in in 06.... O yea that was done with a Drop Zone.....


As Cabe said....You obviously have an agenda...If you have something constructive to add to the thread, than by all means...otherwise, ignore it..

PUG


----------



## sean

stixshooter said:


> 2 in OBH State field and 3 in the OBH 3D ...by the way nice boot :lie: ..
> 
> Nah but the optics stay on the sight for more than a week.
> .




while I wish your son nothing but continued success in his chosen hobby because obviously he excels at it and must enjoy it greatly .....thare are no 3d records and I believe some of those mentioned records were set with spot hogg equipment were they not ? I could be wrong it has happened before .... any how this all has nothing to do with the topic ...

I suggest if people want a rugged and dependable , accurate and american made product give it a try if you dont like it PM me if I dont buy it Ill find someone that will ...


----------



## KiddRoss

Ok first of all sorry for jacking this thread but I just wanted to get things straight! I set this years Indoor record with a Hogg-it, i dont know how sean knew that... but i think spot hogg makes a great product. for someone shooting in the state where they are made and making my way to being a fine archer they never showed interest in me. and yet sword did, and after hearing all the great things about the sword company I decided to get one! and I can say that sword sights are very nice and are right there with spot hogg. I set the three records in field with my sword. and although the 3d doesnt have a record I shot it very well with my sword. I honestly dont like getting involved with these arguments because i think both sights are great. But for Hunting purposes and sword being so gracious, I feel they are the right site for me!


----------



## Bob_Looney

"for someone shooting in the state where they are made and making my way to being a fine archer they never showed interest in me."

What exactly did you expect? If you go thru your archery life thinking you deserve to be a sponsored shooter, you're going to be very dissapointed.


----------



## sean

hoytlover24 said:


> Ok first of all sorry for jacking this thread but I just wanted to get things straight! I set this years Indoor record with a Hogg-it, i dont know how sean knew that... but i think spot hogg makes a great product. for someone shooting in the state where they are made and making my way to being a fine archer they never showed interest in me. and yet sword did, and after hearing all the great things about the sword company I decided to get one! and I can say that sword sights are very nice and are right there with spot hogg. I set the three records in field with my sword. and although the 3d doesnt have a record I shot it very well with my sword. I honestly dont like getting involved with these arguments because i think both sights are great. But for Hunting purposes and sword being so gracious, I feel they are the right site for me!




that being what it is doesn't seem to give a discernible reason why every time there is a thread that has the words spot or hogg on it Mr. stix has to charge in and in usual style make some from the hip baseless and illegitimate dare I say ignorant comment on something he knows little or some times nothing about as long as this kind of behavior goes on you can bet that it wont end pretty just go on and on .....just let it go what ever the catalyst was is water under the bridge good luck 

P.S.
nice post on the thread titled "Fitz fibers on a spot hogg sight " I do appreciate some tactful sniping I have been known to partake a time or two .....see you at state my friend


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

I like the concept of the rest, I just think it wouldn't be a great hunting rest for me because I like to rest my bow across my lap at times, and don't see how you would keep the arrow on with this rest. I use a LimbDriver with an arrow holder, but since this rest is upright before draw, the arrow would be bouncing around and the bow would have to be held upright all the time, from the looks of it. I think it needs some type of capture since you cannot use an arrow holder on the riser with this rest.


----------



## sean

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> I like the concept of the rest, I just think it wouldn't be a great hunting rest for me because I like to rest my bow across my lap at times, and don't see how you would keep the arrow on with this rest. I use a LimbDriver with an arrow holder, but since this rest is upright before draw, the arrow would be bouncing around and the bow would have to be held upright all the time, from the looks of it. I think it needs some type of capture since you cannot use an arrow holder on the riser with this rest.




they are way ahead of ya , the best is yet to come .....


----------



## WIarcher

> they are way ahead of ya , the best is yet to come .....


Sean-

are you hinting towards full containment or integrated arrow holder???

Spott has just got to let a fella know.......

Any word on the video????

Starting to look like my ripcord and ultra rest may end up in the leftover archery parts box:wink:


----------



## JD45

sean said:


> they are way ahead of ya , the best is yet to come .....


If there is a containment or integrated arrow holder, I will be a customer.


----------



## stixshooter

sean said:


> that being what it is doesn't seem to give a discernible reason why every time there is a thread that has the words spot or hogg on it Mr. stix has to charge in and in usual style make some from the hip baseless and illegitimate dare I say ignorant comment on something he knows little or some times nothing about as long as this kind of behavior goes on you can bet that it wont end pretty just go on and on .....just let it go what ever the catalyst was is water under the bridge good luck
> 
> P.S.
> nice post on the thread titled "Fitz fibers on a spot hogg sight " I do appreciate some tactful sniping I have been known to partake a time or two .....see you at state my friend


 My opinion wasn't needed on this thread especialy it being a manufacture thread sorry SH/AT but it only got worse when Sean got personal. As for chiming in on every thread that has the word Spot Hogg in it is just plain nonsence my posts are for all to see including the mods... talk about from the hip. I reviewed my posts out of 307 maybe 5 or 6 had anything to do with them and one was my own ad in the classifieds and of those 5 or 6 I really could only find 4 but I'll give you one or two posts in the archives and at least half of those 4 no names of products were mentioned. The other half not even negative. Yea my first post was negative but I had it removed.... one or two out of 307 ???.... . I have got to conclude there would be a whole lot more SH Threads than that for me to "shoot from the hip on" since April. Who needs to let it go?

Sean you where right about one thing... I didn't understand the product at first glance but I wasn't the only one.



:focus:


----------



## disturbed13

man im still waitin on that video and some more pics


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

sean said:


> they are way ahead of ya , the best is yet to come .....


If that is true in regards to my concerns, and the design proves to do what has been represented, then I will be getting one.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

If they can find away to speed my order up.I might even order the second rest. I always think in two's :wink: 

Later


----------



## LittlePig

Unk,

Tina wanted me to tell you that if you order two, she will knock off the extra charges that she added to the first order.:wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



LittlePig said:


> Unk,
> 
> Tina wanted me to tell you that if you order two, she will knock off the extra charges that she added to the first order.:wink:


I told you she was sharp. Tell her iam older .And that a bird in my hand is worth two in the bush :wink: 

Later


----------



## bigGP

stix shooter and hoytshooter aka"Son", If you really think that you are anywhere near the caliber of shooter at the youth level (OREGON only) that would warrant sponsorship on the level to which you apperantly feel you are so entitled than you have another thing comeing.I have read you talk about the records and what not but you only speak about OREGON? what kind of NATIONAL tourneys have you went to? what did you or your son shoot in VEGAS? How did you do in REDDING? I wint comment on the other kid who actually set the records (not your son) comments. I understand you want it known that you or your son is the big fish in your VERY LITTLE pond, HOWEVER, to warrant the kind of attention you are demanding you must take your game to the ocean and test your skill against the big fish regardless of class! So until you can post some scores from OUTSIDE oregon please keep practiceing and get ready for the next step.

stix, i dont know who you are or where you are from but it is more than apparent that you have a stiffy for Spot hogg.Maybe you feel ripped off because your son isnt getting the pub you think he should or maybe you cant afford all the equipment he needs? whatever it is is irrelevant, it is apparent that your son has some skill so stop putting him in this position and teaching him to throw a BF when he isnt handed the world on a silver platter. Let him practice ,be humble,learn the game and be a real man win or loose.

FYI; I shoot the hoogernaut (2 of them) as well as the Hogg-it and real deal. I am a fairly decent shooter :wink: and have been fortunate enought to shoot some ok scores and even with the success i have had i havent gotten anything for free from Spot hogg? WAIT!!!! Cabe did give me some d-loop rope for free once! Good luck to your son and i look forward to seeing you both on the line!


Greg Poole Klamath falls


----------



## KiddRoss

BigGP, first of all you can address me in fist person because I do read these forums. and second of all I have never posted about my records except for my post yesterday to clear up the stupid Sword/SH argument. As far as me and my dad we are to seperate people and have different views. Stixshooter has only brought up my records to make a point about a product, or he might just be a little proud? I understand I havn't made it "big" but VaporTrail, Vortex, Costa Del Mar, Hoyt, Doinker and Sword obviously think im on my way. I did do Redding last year and i'm getting ready for vegas this year. My dad has never professed to be a target archer. just a hunter and a darn good shot that knows alot about the archery industry. I never wanted "free products", dont state things you obviously know nothing about. But whatever ArcheryTalk was fun for a while Until all the BS came about! You guys can have your fun with someone else because im done with it. thank you to everybody who actually post things I can learn great things from And all who share the huntin stories. See ya in the "Big Pond"

Hoytlover24


----------



## stixshooter

Thanks Greg,I guess you didn't get the APB Memo...I Apologized for my post more than anything I just don't need another string on my bow I don't care who makes it, good Luck with yours and thanks for the parenting advise you must have it all figured out.


----------



## stixshooter

Yea I'm done too, I hunt and really enjoy archery just for the pureness of the sport and letting 'em rip and watching my son grow and mature into a formidable hunter and marksman as well as the most decent Human Being I have ever known . Maybe I'm just not a forum guy too opinionated I guess, my wife gets kinda sideways about the time I spend here anyway.
Mods maybe you should start this thread over so Littlepig can have a fresh start feel free to erase my profile, I won't need it.

Good Luck to all and have a good hunt. :cocktail:


----------



## bigGP

All i have to go by is your own post and your own words? If you dont want me thinking and saying what i did then dont act like it. 

hoytlover, i dont know your real name or your fathers i dont have the inclination to look it up. i am glad you have companys supporting your archery hobby.But when you and the other youth that set the records as well as your father say thingsd like " look what he/i did and spott hogg isnt showing interest" that makes people think the way i did.

Spot hogg makes without question the best sight and soon to be rest on the market.If this wasnt the case then every other thread about them wouldnt be people like you guys saying how yours is " JUST AS GOOD". they are the best and the rest are trying to equal thier quality and innovation. Thats it!
good luck to you hoytlover and i look forward to bumping into you in the ocean.keep up the practice and good shooting.

Greg Poole


----------



## Dave Nowlin

Little Pig, I can't and won't comment on the inner workings of your rest but will comment on the Limb Driver and try to set straight your incorrect statement about how it works. While it is certainly true that the launcher arm of the limb driver is spring steel it should also be noted that it is supported by a spring. A spring which has a tension adjustment. When properly adjusted it will float as the arrow flexes and not deflect it from it's path. While your rest will certainly float to a degree your launcher arms are heavier and inflexible and therefore unable to float as precisely as the Limb Driver launcher arm. That is unless you have found a way to defeat some of the laws of physics. I won't knock your product as I believe Spott-Hogg to be one of the premier manufacturers in the archery industry. I would however ask that you fully understand exactly how the Limb Driver works before trying to critique it. I venture to say that if you folks set up a test with a Limb Driver properly set up and your rest set as best you can and shoot both bows with a good shooting machine the Limb Driver will win. Now if you guys could just locate a good shooting machine. I've heard of one called a Hooter something or other. You might check that one out.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## mdewitt71

*WOW, thin skins around here............*

You guys are just as bad as as Mathews fan boys :wink: 
A guy states his opinion and you all jump all over him and is his son....I guess I am a loner too, I don't think rest is for me too, I am more of a "full containment rest" guy for hunting.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

Dave Nowlin said:


> ... I venture to say that if you folks set up a test with a Limb Driver properly set up and your rest set as best you can and shoot both bows with a good shooting machine the Limb Driver will win. ....



The LimbDriver works well, and is what I shoot. I don't know how you can say "the Limb Driver will win", without even seeing one of these rests or using one. How would it "win"? In what categories? The LimbDriver works better functionally than any other drop currently out there, but for me, it is a pain to adjust, particularly the vertical adjustment. It is not a real refined rest for what you pay for it, although the functionality is very good, it just needs some work. If this new rest works as well as far as arrow support and clearance (without bounce-back), I would likely opt for it for my next bow because it looks like it has an easy vertical adjustment. That is only if it has some type of arrow containment. That alone would make me switch, all else being equal.


----------



## Dave Nowlin

There is a simple rule of physics which says it takes more energy to put a heavier object in motion. It also takes more energy to stop an object which is moving in one direction and get it to move in another direction if it is heavier. Study the thin spring steel launcher atm on the Limb Driver then study the 2 launcher arms used on this rest. Consider the fact they weigh more and are inflexible. The spring steel on the Limb Driver is somewhat flexible. Now picture each of these flexing up and down to give the arrow vertical support as the arrow flexes while moving forward. This isn't rocket science but I believe if you study both of these rest using a high speed camera you will observe the Limb Driver does a better job at giving vertical support. I am in no way saying the Whammy is a bad rest. In fact if the Limb Driver didn't exist, I would probably prefer it to anything else out there at present. I don't beleve that to be a slam. I will also admit I don't like the idea of attaching the operating cord to the up cable although I don't think it is nearly as bad an idea as attachment to the down cable where the cable is loaded at the point of full draw. I am not knocking the product, simply trying to clarify the difference in the way these 2 rests will float while supporting the arrow. I do have a question though. If spring steel launchers are such a bad idea, why do so many target shooters use them?
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Jbird

*Speculation*

I think all of this speculation will be put to rest (no pun intended) as soon as this new product hits the market. I had the privledge to talk at length with
Steve, the designer of this rest and I think there is a very good chance that this rest will change our thinking about drop a ways. No doubt that the Limb Driver is an improvement on what has gone before. Personally I don't relish the idea of mounting a button in my limb fork with such a long lanyard running from my top limb to the rest. If this new rest performs the way I understand it and does so reliably I think it will be a winner. Spot-Hogg, as usual, offers innovative thinking and superbly crafted products. The result will soon be here for all to see. All of this hypothetical discussion of what is better and why is a little empty till we can see the rest operate.
Jbird


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello
Sure glad I bought my drop rest early. Before all the different thread reviews apeared here.You know iam one that likes to spend my own money,and come to my own conclusion about a product.Heck iam the guy that showed Vital Bow Gear that there different launchers would interchange on there differnt modles.As long as the shaft had the same dia.You see I bought 2 of there Drop rest and changed the launchers.Now after owning 2 of there drop rest I feel the Whammy is a better design.[Sorry ], didn't mean here to give you a review to influnce your own judgement.:wink: See how it sounds  

Later


----------



## JohnRock

bigGP said:


> Spot hogg makes without question the best sight and soon to be rest on the market.


Based on what? Maybe it would be better for you to say they make one of the best sights on the market and you're excited about their new rest...


----------



## bigGP

Based on the fact that every other sight compares themselves to SH. SH was the first to use a round appeture, now they all do? I have seen every one sold at my local shop and haveing seen them all the SH is the best build.The only thing i ever hear people say bad about the SH is they want brighter pins? ( since my own feeling is that brighter pins are less accurate i dont subscribe to that theory). How many other sights had micro adjustable individual pins before SH? How many companys put thier pins on a adjustable bar beforeSH? Since my introduction to archery in 99' it appears to me that SH is king of the hill when it comes to quality,innovation and durability in pin sights.

I watched cabe shoot this fall away all year last year (since we are partners i have this opportunity.......not that kind of partner:wink: ) i can say with full confidence it will be the MOST accurate and dependable fall away on the market.I have never shot a fall away on anything before but after what i have seen i will definatly be giving one a try. 

i think it is funny that people dont understand how it really works so they say it isnt going too? comparing it to the other mentioned rests is futile.I have seen it first hand as has my dealer and it is unbelievable! Once again Spot hogg is setting the standard and revolutionizing their corner of the industry.If all my "Work" has payed off with Cabe and littlepig i might have one sooner rather than later.


----------



## JohnRock

bigGP said:


> Based on the fact that every other sight compares themselves to SH. SH was the first to use a round appeture, now they all do? I have seen every one sold at my local shop and haveing seen them all the SH is the best build.The only thing i ever hear people say bad about the SH is they want brighter pins? ( since my own feeling is that brighter pins are less accurate i dont subscribe to that theory). How many other sights had micro adjustable individual pins before SH? How many companys put thier pins on a adjustable bar beforeSH? Since my introduction to archery in 99' it appears to me that SH is king of the hill when it comes to quality,innovation and durability in pin sights.


I won't deny they make an awesome sight...but they didn't exactly walk away with the top spot in the hunting sight evaluation...and some might say the pins aren't bright enough, the assembly could use a diet, or the pins not centering themselves could be improved upon. It seems to me the "best sight" would not have some obvious things that could be improved upon. Again, it's not a bad product by any means. 



bigGP said:


> I watched cabe shoot this fall away all year last year (since we are partners i have this opportunity.......not that kind of partner:wink: ) i can say with full confidence it will be the MOST accurate and dependable fall away on the market.I have never shot a fall away on anything before but after what i have seen i will definatly be giving one a try.


Statements like this are part of the problem. "i can say with full confidence it will be the MOST accurate and dependable fall away on the market", how so? Aside from lip service when will we see some proof to back up the claim? I'd be interested in a test that shows an increase in accuracy or dependability. As a consumer in this industry full of statements I would like to see proof that claims are real. It needs to be understood target professionals shooting specific products won't impress me. Hard facts, measurable results, and no B.S. are what I'm after!


----------



## bigGP

i agree that lip service goes nowhere! But last year cabe won the outdoor field nationls in yankton and placed very high in Redding and shot the worlds in Australia using this rest.How many other top archers do you see using a fall away rest for field,marked yardage etc? let alone winning with them? Never having shot a fall away i was VERY sceptical of a fall away for anything but hunting.but i have seen video and watched cabe shoot very high scores with it? If the proof is in the pudding then what more do you want then last years results with the prototype? the fact they are under $100 bones is just a added bonus.good luck and good shooting.


----------



## sean

> JohnRock said:
> 
> 
> 
> I won't deny they make an awesome sight...but they didn't exactly walk away with the top spot in the hunting sight evaluation...and some might say the pins aren't bright enough, the assembly could use a diet, or the pins not centering themselves could be improved upon. It seems to me the "best sight" would not have some obvious things that could be improved upon. Again, it's not a bad product by any means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sight pin brightness is a mute point a argument based on pure preference I prefer no fiber optic at all .... If by on a diet you mean cut from an extrusion sliced off a chunk of aluminum like a slice of bread with a pin in a track of lesser quality you can find plenty of sites at wall mart to foot the bill... pins not centering themselves ? that would quadruple the size of the pins and weight of the pingaurd and would need lots of tiny moving parts would it not ? more records in the BHFS and like classes have been set with the hoggit since its inception than all others combined lots of great hunters use their products like the primos boys Jim horn and Cameron Haynes ..... not bad indeed ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the degree to which spot hogg tests a product before it goes to market is far and away enough proof to me its a quality product its been in various stages of development for years and has been honed to perfection ...I seriously doubt any one in the industry tests their products to the degree Hogg does before a product goes out the door .... ask em how many cycles they test the mechanism to ,its more than you will ever shoot a bow in your life and they back up all products with a NO B.S. guarantee I have taken advantage of several times due to my own misuse and abuse I might add and have never been without a sight for more than a week ...... try it or don't doesn't matter to me I have mine it works great and for allot of reasons is better than the 100 plus dollar infinity fall aways I now use or the dozen other guys fall aways I used in the past I hope to have another for my hunting bow soon .....the only way to prove it to you is for you to prove it to yourself. I don't think all the high speed video or torture testing or testimonials from hunters or target shooters will be enough sounds like you made up your mind already....
Click to expand...


----------



## Bob_Looney

Greg, I think Gillingham has switched to a fall away, (limb driver).

PS, If you can get one, get two instead and send me one.


----------



## sean

Bob_Looney said:


> Greg, I think Gillingham has switched to a fall away, (limb driver).
> 
> PS, If you can get one, get two instead and send me one.




last time I saw his bow it had a TKO on it


----------



## JohnRock

sean said:


> pins not centering themselves ? that would quadruple the size of the pins and weight of the pingaurd and would need lots of tiny moving parts would it not ?


I guess that depends on how it's designed. Bringing up tiny moving parts is a bit strange considering each pin already has multiple tiny moving parts.



sean said:


> more records in the BHFS and like classes have been set with the hoggit since its inception than all others combined lots of great hunters use their products like the primos boys Jim horn and Cameron Haynes ..... not bad indeed ....


Again, I never said it wasn't a good product.




sean said:


> the degree to which spot hogg tests a product before it goes to market is far and away enough proof to me its a quality product its been in various stages of development for years and has been honed to perfection


Perfection is something rarely achieved by anyone or anything.



sean said:


> ...I seriously doubt any one in the industry tests their products to the degree Hogg does before a product goes out the door


We're getting back to statements being made that you by your own admission don't know to be true. That's where a lot of issues people have with either company marketing tactics or the fan boy mentality comes from. 



sean said:


> .....the only way to prove it to you is for you to prove it to yourself. I don't think all the high speed video or torture testing or testimonials from hunters or target shooters will be enough sounds like you made up your mind already....


I do want to see the high speed video, preferably something more than 2500 frames per second where you can really see what's going on. Tell me about the torture testing. Forget about testimonials from "hunters" and "target shooters", it holds little weight. People have wasted enough money on lip service and hyped products. Give us factual information, proof, the how and why, then we'll spend our money.

Let me make it clear I have no beef with Spot Hogg, I own and use their sights. I anticipate the rest. I do have an issue with people tossing around statements with nothing to offer for proof other than lip service. It's getting old, the marketing B.S. archery companies in general are using is getting old.


----------



## sean

you would have to talk to lilpig on the specifics but I know how products they offer get tested I know the Saturday night special got put through thousands of cycles to determine its fitness for the shooting public both in the hands of some shooters and clamped in a jig and mechanically cycled every thing they build is tough the word " overkill " comes to mind you think they could go on a diet I think Ill sacrifice weight for toughness besides its a matter of a few ounces ...


----------



## sean

Dave Nowlin said:


> There is a simple rule of physics which says it takes more energy to put a heavier object in motion. It also takes more energy to stop an object which is moving in one direction and get it to move in another direction if it is heavier. Study the thin spring steel launcher atm on the Limb Driver then study the 2 launcher arms used on this rest. Consider the fact they weigh more and are inflexible. The spring steel on the Limb Driver is somewhat flexible. Now picture each of these flexing up and down to give the arrow vertical support as the arrow flexes while moving forward. This isn't rocket science but I believe if you study both of these rest using a high speed camera you will observe the Limb Driver does a better job at giving vertical support. I am in no way saying the Whammy is a bad rest. In fact if the Limb Driver didn't exist, I would probably prefer it to anything else out there at present. I don't beleve that to be a slam. I will also admit I don't like the idea of attaching the operating cord to the up cable although I don't think it is nearly as bad an idea as attachment to the down cable where the cable is loaded at the point of full draw. I am not knocking the product, simply trying to clarify the difference in the way these 2 rests will float while supporting the arrow. I do have a question though. If spring steel launchers are such a bad idea, why do so many target shooters use them?
> Dave Nowlin




I went to vapor trails web site and watched the limb driver in action and the only thing they have in common is the rest moves down on the shot the limb driver looked like it bounced off the shelf at least 4 times during the course of the shot and the string hit the site at least 3 times during one shot .... I don't have a doctorate in physics but what I saw did not look good especially with a spring steel launcher ......it looked interesting but I see no distinct advantage over my tried and true infinity fall away ....


----------



## TXHillCountry

Dave Nowlin said:


> There is a simple rule of physics which says it takes more energy to put a heavier object in motion. It also takes more energy to stop an object which is moving in one direction and get it to move in another direction if it is heavier. Study the thin spring steel launcher atm on the Limb Driver then study the 2 launcher arms used on this rest. Consider the fact they weigh more and are inflexible. The spring steel on the Limb Driver is somewhat flexible. Now picture each of these flexing up and down to give the arrow vertical support as the arrow flexes while moving forward. This isn't rocket science but I believe if you study both of these rest using a high speed camera you will observe the Limb Driver does a better job at giving vertical support.


Dave,

It seems that your comments on this are based on the assumption that the arms are "locked" in until the rest drops. Maybe that is the case and was mentioned earlier in the thread and I missed it but is that true? If it is built like the old prong style rests it may still have some spring tension that will "give" even thought the arms may not flex like the Limb Driver.


I currently shoot a Limb Driver and think it is the best rest I have shot to date. I have it on both my bows. Call me a sheep but I believe that Spot-Hogg is one of the best manufacturers in the industry and I have ordered one of the rests without even having a chance to put my hands on it. That's jsut how much faith I have in them as a company. What's the worst that can happen? Go back to my Llimb Driver? That's not a bad deal!


----------



## Bob_Looney

Limb Driver:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=399953


----------



## sean

aboyer said:


> Dave,
> 
> It seems that your comments on this are based on the assumption that the arms are "locked" in until the rest drops. Maybe that is the case and was mentioned earlier in the thread and I missed it but is that true? If it is built like the old prong style rests it may still have some spring tension that will "give" even thought the arms may not flex like the Limb Driver.
> 
> 
> I currently shoot a Limb Driver and think it is the best rest I have shot to date. I have it on both my bows. Call me a sheep but I believe that Spot-Hogg is one of the best manufacturers in the industry and I have ordered one of the rests without even having a chance to put my hands on it. That's jsut how much faith I have in them as a company. What's the worst that can happen? Go back to my Llimb Driver? That's not a bad deal!




the launcher is under tension but it moves with pressure so when the bow is at full draw or sitting static you can push down on the arrow and the launcher arm moves down you let it go it comes back up and when the bow is drawn and fired the mechanism is triggered it then falls away and returns to the upright position like combining a spring tension rest like a gold premier and a fallaway ....


----------



## Jbird

*Whatever*

I have not been a big fan of fall a way rests and have several in my parts box on my work bench. I have never been convinced that they offer any improvement over the tuner blade on a tuner style rest. I really like the description of this one and will definitely be ordering a Whammy as soon as 
Lancaster gets some in. Having spring in the launcher plus total clearance has to be the best of both worlds. I'm thinking that the biggest improvement will be seen on skinny outdoor arrows where total vane clearance is impossible. With fat indoor arrows and feathers I don't think the benefits will be as noticeable.
Jbird


----------



## stixshooter

*When you're wrong, You're wrong*

I was wrong about this rest and it's concept. Actually I shouldn't doubt the creative folks in Harrisburg. I read Littlepigs description and the rest is way different than other offerings. Goes to show ya read well before popping off. Actually it is ingeaneous when closely looked at. The concept of no interference on the the buss is great idea just to start and the need for longer support simply has to had forgiveness in the set-up
With that said I have a few questions of those in the know and an apology to those I offended with my Mel Gibson momment. Being far from a target shooter I would be using for hunting.....

If needed do you reccomend a covering for the prongs against arrow noise?
on draw ?
Can the unit be effected by extreme temps and moisture?

Chances are I will own or two.


----------



## sean

stixshooter said:


> I was wrong about this rest and it's concept. Actually I shouldn't doubt the creative folks in Harrisburg. I read Littlepigs description and the rest is way different than other offerings. Goes to show ya read well before popping off. Actually it is ingeaneous when closely looked at. The concept of no interference on the the buss is great idea just to start and the need for longer support simply has to had forgiveness in the set-up
> With that said I have a few questions of those in the know and an apology to those I offended with my Mel Gibson momment. Being far from a target shooter I would be using for hunting.....
> 
> If needed do you reccomend a covering for the prongs against arrow noise?
> on draw ?
> Can the unit be effected by extreme temps and moisture?
> 
> Chances are I will own or two.






if we can convert you fellas the rest of the archery world will be a snap :wink:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hey Little Pig
Is Dec 1st still on tract for your production for the rest.And maybe shipping.  Jump in here and give us a projection up date .:wink: 

Later


----------



## LittlePig

Unk,

Dec. 1 is still the goal date. I will let you all know if there is any chance of earlier shipments. It'll be worth the wait though, I promise.

Stix,

Thanks. It's a tough thing to write a message like that.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



LittlePig said:


> Unk,
> 
> Dec. 1 is still the goal date. I will let you all know if there is any chance of earlier shipments. It'll be worth the wait though, I promise.
> 
> Stix,
> 
> Thanks. It's a tough thing to write a message like that.



-----

Thanks you have said enough.
You know how us youngsters are :wink: 71 1/2.And get more kiddish every day :tongue:


----------



## bigGP

Stix, If you are a fall away guy you wont be dissapointed trust me on that! Word on the street is i might have one in the not to distant future.never having shot a fall away i am very curious about it.i will follow your lead and try to keep an open mind.glad to see you back on AT,hope ou didnt take my comments to be something that they where not intended to be.Good luck to you and your son and i look forward to meeting you both at a shoot in the future. 
good luck and good shooting.

Greg Poole


----------



## sean

stixshooter said:


> I was wrong about this rest and it's concept. Actually I shouldn't doubt the creative folks in Harrisburg. I read Littlepigs description and the rest is way different than other offerings. Goes to show ya read well before popping off. Actually it is ingeaneous when closely looked at. The concept of no interference on the the buss is great idea just to start and the need for longer support simply has to had forgiveness in the set-up
> With that said I have a few questions of those in the know and an apology to those I offended with my Mel Gibson momment. Being far from a target shooter I would be using for hunting.....
> 
> If needed do you reccomend a covering for the prongs against arrow noise?
> on draw ?
> Can the unit be effected by extreme temps and moisture?
> 
> Chances are I will own or two.




takes a big man to admit when hes wrong ..... you just moved up a notch in my book :darkbeer:


----------



## bigGP

Gee sean what does that move him all the way up to 1? Just kidding stix i couldnt resist!:tongue: I agree with sean props to ya'.


----------



## stixshooter

Thanks Greg. My experience with fall aways has been pretty good. Tuning is a whole lot easier with the fall away. I've tried several and some are better than others as far as durability and shootability.

There does seem to be an overall inherent forgivness to them when set up properly

Like Littlepig pointed out... the best of both worlds. The price seems really fair too


----------



## bigGP

i will be curious since i have never used one? I am curious to see how it performs compared to a tuned launcher blade? should be fun.


----------



## sean

bigGP said:


> Gee sean what does that move him all the way up to 1? Just kidding stix i couldnt resist!:tongue: I agree with sean props to ya'.








its hard to move up far easier to move down a notch :wink:


----------



## stixshooter

:darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

23 days and holding. :wink:


----------



## bigGP

so what sean , am i now -1?


----------



## sean

bigGP said:


> so what sean , am i now -1?



not yet but your working on it :wink:


----------



## bigGP

Maybe i should try harder?:tongue:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

 Hello

17 days to go and counting :wink: 

Later


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

t & tt

16 days plus shipping. Man it is a fur piece to ship that drop rest to Ohio.Hope there is a good wind. 
Realy can't wait.Want to try my 4 fletch. The other drop rest worked on my small vanes.

Time will tell .I will just consider my self the tester. :wink: 

Later


----------



## X-10000

Is the video out yet?


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



X-10 said:


> Is the video out yet?


---------
Thats a good question.
Maybe miss piggie knows.:wink: 

Later


----------



## Mizzoukispot

Jbird said:


> .....Personally I don't relish the idea of mounting a button in my limb fork with such a long lanyard running from my top limb to the rest......
> Jbird


I find that comment funny.....Id rather have this type of set up in elk camp, vs a product served into the string. All you need is an extra button, or zip strips, and another lanyard to replace the lanyard if it breaks. Much easier than serving a string to the cable.....


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

14 days :wink: 

Later


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

13 days  + shiping time :darkbeer:


----------



## sean

Mizzoukispot said:


> I find that comment funny.....Id rather have this type of set up in elk camp, vs a product served into the string. All you need is an extra button, or zip strips, and another lanyard to replace the lanyard if it breaks. Much easier than serving a string to the cable.....





after seeing that limb driver on the high speed I wouldnt count on that lanyard lasting through many trips through the brush


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

t & tt

12 days + shiping time :darkbeer:


----------



## field14

sean said:


> last time I saw his bow it had a TKO on it


Nope....Tim is indeed shooting with a Limbdriver arrow rest on his bows.

Just spoke with him a few days ago...and I guess he is driving tacks with this arrow rest on his bows.

We'll see what gives at the Utah Open, and who TAKES what?

Will it be fallaways winning the most "coin" or will it STILL BE those shooting with locked down launchers?

field14


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

9 Day + shipping  
Have my 4 flech arrows all ready. :wink: 

Later


----------



## Deerstalkin

*Can't wait to see it.*

Can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Unk Bond said:


> 9 Day + shipping
> Have my 4 flech arrows all ready. :wink:
> 
> Later


Is this the day that the rests will be available for all of us, or are you a lucky special tester?


----------



## sean

everyone


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



mq32hunter said:


> Is this the day that the rests will be available for all of us, or are you a lucky special tester?


----
Heck theres nothing special about me.:wink: Iam just a interested party like others  
Just useing this thread to remind me .Have young timers don't you know. :wink: 

8 days + shipping 

Later
Unk


----------



## X-10000

Still no video?


----------



## Mizzoukispot

sean said:


> after seeing that limb driver on the high speed I wouldnt count on that lanyard lasting through many trips through the brush


Lets see, 9 days in Idaho for elk.....going through tons of quakies and such....10 days of hog hunting in florida in stuff that makes an elk trip look easy....in and out of the tree stand too many times to count...without a problem. Not trying to argue, but it is more than an ok set up in the brush....


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Well -well Day 7 + Ship

Later


----------



## sean

Mizzoukispot said:


> Lets see, 9 days in Idaho for elk.....going through tons of quakies and such....10 days of hog hunting in florida in stuff that makes an elk trip look easy....in and out of the tree stand too many times to count...without a problem. Not trying to argue, but it is more than an ok set up in the brush....





to each his own ...


----------



## Bob_Looney

Sure... I call to buy one and they're taking Black Friday off. :mg:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Bob_Looney said:


> Sure... I call to buy one and they're taking Black Friday off. :mg:



----------

Bob maybe they went out shopping on black friday for a bargin.
Blk friday I stay home.Learnt my lesson the hard way,at Wal Mart a few years back. Them stupid laddies were ready to fight.That wasn't my bag of tea. 

Later


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

6 days + shipping :wink: 
Miss piggie you will be getting a phone call  I want a bow on my package  

Latter


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

5 days + shipping :darkbeer:


----------



## vonottoexperien

Do we have a Vid yet?


----------



## azhunter

Where can I see a picture of the Whammy? 
Eddie


----------



## sean

azhunter said:


> Where can I see a picture of the Whammy?
> Eddie



page 1 of this thread


----------



## mike-uswest

sean said:


> page 1 of this thread


The picture doesn't come through on my computer. It was one that was lost in the crash.

Mike


----------



## Jose Boudreaux

can't see the pic either

it shows an attachment but the box does not expand for a pic..


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Plan on calling miss piggie monday.Will ask them to repost a picture.Till then have a :darkbeer: 

Later


----------



## Dens228

Has that high speed video ever appeared?????????

I have the sight, have the release, one more item and I may qualify as a staff shooter with no other credentials in the world of archery!


----------



## azhunter

Thanks UNK BOND


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



azhunter said:


> Thanks UNK BOND


------------
Hello
Contacted miss piggie. She said Kris wasn't there, but would tell him to post a picture on this thread of the drop rest..Now thats the good part.

Now to the start shipping date . I won't mention time frame. But I will say iam disapointed with the extra time added.You know iam like a kid .I beleve what Iam told .And grow to exspect same. :thumbs_do 

Later


----------



## bears54

*shipping date*

I also called them today. Was told it would be about a month, what a drag.


----------



## Mrwintr

When the AT servers went down they lost a bunch of pictures is what I heard, so Mike was asking that people repost their pics so there will be less for him to do..... he is still working on recovering all he can from old drive.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



bears54 said:


> I also called them today. Was told it would be about a month, what a drag.



-----
Same here  

Boy did this thread go south.  



Later


----------



## azhunter

Thanks for the updates folks. Guess that means I won't be getting one for Christmas. Oh well, don't need to be switching gear right now anyhow.


----------



## Corsair

I hope nothing bad is happening with Spot-Hogg - apart from this delay in production - 'cos they have my money and I like you am just waiting.


----------



## Corsair

Had a PM and it looks as though my concerns are unnecessary.


----------



## Bob_Looney

73 days + shipping ukey:


----------



## Archery-Addiction

Bob_Looney said:


> 73 days + shipping ukey:


Is this for real, or are you just messin with us?


----------



## Bob_Looney

:zip:






I wouldn't mess with you guys, Would I?


----------



## LittlePig

Unk-

A little birdy told me that most of your order shipped today. She said the only thing missing was the bow. :wink:


----------



## LittlePig

We started shipping orders today for those that pre-ordered the rest. However the demand has been quite large and has eaten up most of our first production run. So if you order now there will be a little bit of a delay on shipping. This will not be a problem in the future as we have beefed up our production on this rest. We just didn't plan for so many people wanting to jump on board before the ATA show.

Thanks for the support.

PS

I will try to get the pics reposted in the morning.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*

Hello
Guess there was a misunderstanding .
Got a real nice phone call today from a find lady. Takeing her time to set things right. Explaining that the young girl that answered the phone was relateing to me the time fame as if I was just ordering a new Whammy.
My hat gose off to this fine lady.And I surely apppeciated the phone call. 
Also I might add there was a follow up of the phone call with a AT Pm.

The PM stated that they never dreamed that the responce for the Wammy would come on so strong , and so fast for there first batch . It was also related to me that some of the late orders and some new orders will take a least 3 to 4 more weeks for there 2nd batch.

Well I might add for a MFG company to go to all this trouble .Says something to me in its self. Since iam just new with them.  

Later


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Unk Bond said:


> Hello
> Guess there was a misunderstanding .
> Got a real nice phone call today from a find lady. Takeing her time to set things right. Explaining that the young girl that answered the phone was relateing to me the time fame as if I was just ordering a new Whammy.
> My hat gose off to this fine lady.And I surely apppeciated the phone call.
> Also I might add there was a follow up of the phone call with a AT Pm.
> 
> The PM stated that they never dreamed that the responce for the Wammy would come on so strong , and so fast for there first batch . It was also related to me that some of the late orders and some new orders will take a least 3 to 4 more weeks for there 2nd batch.
> 
> Well I might add for a MFG company to go to all this trouble .Says something to me in its self. Since iam just new with them.
> 
> Later


-------

Look what all went on while I was slowly one finger typeing away .:embara: Made my news, old news :wink: 

Later


----------



## Greg / MO

I've clicked on every link I can see on spot-hogg's website, and I see no mention of the Whammy?


----------



## sean

Greg / MO said:


> I've clicked on every link I can see on spot-hogg's website, and I see no mention of the Whammy?



its new enough it has not been added yet


----------



## Greg / MO

Gotcha... I could have sworn LP mentioned going to the website towards the end of his first post for more information...


----------



## LittlePig

Greg,

I wanted to let the AT community get the first peek at the Whammy. So far we have the packaging, instruction manual and the rest finished. Still putting the finishing touches on the instructional dvd. As soon as that is done I will be adding the rest, a pdf version of the manual, and the video to our web site. We just want to make sure all of our ducks are in a row before we completely open the flood gates. 

Thanks


----------



## Bob_Looney

Just crack the door a little.


----------



## LittlePig

*pics*

Here are the missing pics.


----------



## Greg / MO

Much appreciated! :wink:


----------



## field14

LittlePig,
Check your PM...

thanks,
field14


----------



## Hit-em

I've got one coming & want to use it on my Hoyt.....so the million dollar question is ..Will it work on a Hoyt Tec riser ??


----------



## LittlePig

If I answer the million dollar question, and it's the answer you are looking for...Do I get a million dollars?


----------



## Hit-em

For a Million Bucks you'd have to do more then answer that question & there's just some things where it's not worth it, no matter how much money is involved :wink: 

How about I order another rest for my Proelite ???


----------



## LittlePig

Point made...

Yes it will work on Hoyt Tech risers. I went ahead and told them to double your order Hit-em:wink:


----------



## Hit-em

Thanks for the reply...I'm sure glad I didn't have to come up with ways for you to earn that million bucks ukey: 


No problem...You guys have all my info. I'll need another for my Proelite.
I'm serious when I say this.


----------



## Moose mustard

Interesting, a trigger like mechanism in a Golden Premier family style housing.

To mount such fine components on a Mathews....like giving 1957 rothchild to a homeless wino....Sacriledge 

How much are these lil Whammy piglets going to cost and are they going to available in Left hand?


----------



## LittlePig

Our suggested retail is $91.99. They will be available in left hand, however any new orders (Righty or Lefty) won't be available for shipping until the first of the year. From that point on however, there should be little or no delay in orders. Thanks for the support, you guys won't be dissapointed.

Hit-em- Could you go ahead and give us a call (888)302-7768, just to keep things official. I would hate to send out another rest only to find that 'Hit-em Jr.' Ok'd the order when dad wasn't looking. :tongue:


----------



## RobVos

LittlePig,

Have you made a containment version of this rest, as alluded to earlier in this post?

Also you should change that picture of the rest on the bow -- get the rest squarely mounted and if that is the way:awkward: :embarres: :boink: that bow tunes for nock height, looks like you have 2 different deflection limbs.


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



RobVos said:


> LittlePig,
> 
> Have you made a containment version of this rest, as alluded to earlier in this post?
> 
> Also you should change that picture of the rest on the bow -- get the rest squarely mounted and if that is the way:awkward: :embarres: :boink: that bow tunes for nock height, looks like you have 2 different deflection limbs.



-----
What do you consider a [ containment version 

Later


----------



## E-Force Kid

ttt


----------



## Bonz

Little Pig, does this rest really not pull on the string or cable at rest? Getting a new bowtech this year and heard that is a big thing with having the cord tied to the cables, distorts timing or something like that. Was going to get a limbdriver but your rest looks a lot more solid in design.


----------



## wihunter402

Still VERY interested in seeing that video. Any idea when you will have that ready. I want to see how this works before I decide on a new rest but I do want to get something soon.


----------



## disturbed13

wihunter402 said:


> Still VERY interested in seeing that video. Any idea when you will have that ready. I want to see how this works before I decide on a new rest but I do want to get something soon.



you aint the only one brother, i wanna see it before i buy it. thats a definate.


----------



## TXHillCountry

Just got back in town from a long trip. My new Whammy had arrived. Instructions were a bit confusing to me but then it clicked. As you would expect from Spot-Hogg, an ingenious design. Won't have time to set it up for several days. 

Anyone been able to set theirs up yet?


----------



## sean

I set mine up it was prety easy I thought .....


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Ordered Mine yesterday...cant wait*

I really enjoy talking to those guys at SH...:thumbs_up


----------



## ex-wolverine

*anyone have thiers set up yet???*

Just checking...

I will post pics of my set up as soon as I get it


----------



## zwalls

ttt


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## Bob_Looney

I would sure like to be able to take pics of mine 

those .44 cal bullets for backup to that Hoyt?


----------



## stixshooter

Looks good Sean...

Q? Do the prongs contact the shelf during the cycle ?

I've checked all my haunts trying to play with one they all must have ordered late. Trying to get J-boy set up for Vegas this looks like the ticket.:thumbs_up


----------



## sean

stixshooter said:


> Looks good Sean...
> 
> Q? Do the prongs contact the shelf during the cycle ?
> 
> I've checked all my haunts trying to play with one they all must have ordered late. Trying to get J-boy set up for Vegas this looks like the ticket.:thumbs_up



no they dont


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



Bob_Looney said:


> I would sure like to be able to take pics of mine
> 
> those .44 cal bullets for backup to that Hoyt?



------
What kind of bow bob. Just a thought you might use my bow with a Wammy


----------



## Bob_Looney

mine will be here in a cpl days.


----------



## stixshooter

Bob_Looney said:


> mine will be here in a cpl days.


Mine isn't too far away.....


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg

*I have a Whammy 4 sale if anyone would like one*

I recieved my new WHammy on Friday. I have tested it & it workes great. I am simply satisfied with shooting my blade rest. I would like to get what I have into the rest which is $95 shipped.

I am very impressed with how well built this rest is!

Adam


----------



## Tater12

When will total containment be availabe for this rest? Does the rest stay up, If you need to let down?


----------



## sean

Tater12 said:


> When will total containment be availabe for this rest? Does the rest stay up, If you need to let down?



arrow stays up


----------



## oldbuck

*Please send Whammy Rest Info*

Hello "little pig"
I asked and you agreed to send info & setup instructions to me. I have not yet rec'd it. I am very interested in the rest, but NOT going to spend $100 bucks sight unseen. Please help
Thanks
"oldbuck"


----------



## Zorph

*Video???*

How is the video coming? I am considering this rest for deer hunting, but I am concern about the containment of the arrow and also how quiet is it?

Zorph (Chuck)


----------



## LittlePig

"Old Buck"

I sent the information yesterday, not sure why you haven't received it. I will try again today.


Zorph, Wihunter402,

The video is coming, turns out we're a lot faster at machining parts than making movies...I guess we should have hired Spielberg...:wink: 


Bonz,

The cord is completely slack at full draw and will not distort timing, let off, or your valley. At rest the cord will appear to be tight, but when set up correctly there should be about an 1/8" of play in the arm.


----------



## TXHillCountry

Tater12 said:


> When will total containment be availabe for this rest? Does the rest stay up, If you need to let down?


On mine when I let down it drops slightly. Not as much as when you release but it does drop a bit. I don't think it is a problem but I am wondering if I have it set up wrong. Anyone else see this?


----------



## sean

aboyer said:


> On mine when I let down it drops slightly. Not as much as when you release but it does drop a bit. I don't think it is a problem but I am wondering if I have it set up wrong. Anyone else see this?




when you let it down it is still triggered but the spring tension should push it back up ...... the full containment was my slip O the tounge and is not going to be any time soon , sorry


----------



## TXHillCountry

sean said:


> when you let it down it is still triggered but the spring tension should push it back up ...... the full containment was my slip O the tounge and is not going to be any time soon , sorry


I should have been more clear. It does drop a little but it comes right back up.


----------



## wihunter402

LittlePig said:


> "Old Buck"
> 
> I sent the information yesterday, not sure why you haven't received it. I will try again today.
> 
> 
> Zorph, Wihunter402,
> 
> The video is coming, turns out we're a lot faster at machining parts than making movies...I guess we should have hired Spielberg...:wink:
> 
> 
> Bonz,
> 
> The cord is completely slack at full draw and will not distort timing, let off, or your valley. At rest the cord will appear to be tight, but when set up correctly there should be about an 1/8" of play in the arm.


Thanks for the update on the video. I just want to see how everything works before I spend that kind of money. It does look like a great rest though. Keep us posted.


----------



## Hoyt407

*Whammy Windage?*

Does the launcher arm shaft adjust left to right to allow maximum windage?
The micro adjust seems somewhat limited.


----------



## LittlePig

The arm can be be coarse adjusted by sliding it in or out. Use the micro adjust for fine tuning. There should be plenty of adjustment for any setup.


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## Tater12

I think I will go with anohter QAD, I just like the full containment it offers. It looks like a nice rice though. I have tried the limb driver I just wasnt crazy abou it either.


----------



## ex-wolverine

*What does this have to do with this thread-Just curious*



Tater12 said:


> I think I will go with anohter QAD, I just like the full containment it offers. It looks like a nice rice though. I have tried the limb driver I just wasnt crazy abou it either.


Thanks for the input


----------



## Tater12

ex-wolverine said:


> Thanks for the input


Your welcome


----------



## sean

We mock what we don't understand :wink:


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## cgchris99

LittlePig,

I wasn't aware you had started shipping these already. Make sure we get one to try out. Send it ASAP.

Obsession Archery


----------



## full moon

Does this rest sit completly flat when arrow is release for complete arrow clearance?Any pics on my question?


----------



## sean

full moon said:


> Does this rest sit completly flat when arrow is release for complete arrow clearance?Any pics on my question?



Ill try to get you a pic of mine but it lays with in a 16th of the shelf but doesn't touch it ..


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## sean

wont have a camera till tomorrow


----------



## oldbuck

To Littlepig @ Spot-Hog
I spoke to you about a week ago, you agreed to send info about the whammy rest, never happened! I'm very interested in the rest, but also interested in NOT throwing away $100 on a product I cannot get info on.
Please email the info as you said you would. 
Oldbuck


----------



## LittlePig

Oldbuck, 

I've sent the e-mail each time you've requested it. I'll give it another shot today. Thanks.


----------



## Bob_Looney

if oldbuck would email you, little pig, you would have his correct e-mail addy. Obviously oldbucks listed email is schwacked.


----------



## LittlePig

Good Call Bob...

Oldbuck if you do not receive the e-mail today, shoot me an email at [email protected] and I will just reply with the info.

Thanks


----------



## Bob_Looney

First one's free....


----------



## Joe D

*Whammy is set up*

Little pig:

I finally got around to setting up the whammy on my LH 06 Allegiance. I orginally placed the triggering chord so that it fell short of the cable slide on full draw. This didn't work. The chord grew slack and then tightened back up as it rose higher. The rest then dipped down. I moved the attachment further down and at full draw the chord slackened. It worked like a charm. I have a decent amount of tension on the chord with the bow at rest and that seems to work fine. For some reason this bow never paper tuned well at 10 -12 feet. Always a slight tear left. However putting field points and fixed broadheads in the same spot at 60 yards has never been a problem. The whammy made the left tear smaller but it is still there. The bow still shoots great.

Joe


----------



## Corsair

SSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

I think Spot-Hogg must have sent mine by means of an antique chinese junk, whith numerous leaks and torn sails. I hope I'm still live to enjoy it if it ever gets here. This really is the end of the earth down here. :frusty: 

SSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Bonz

Does anybody know if the arrow stays on the whammy longer than the limbdriver? I would think the rest that supports the arrow longer would be more accurate, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc

I might have missed it, but what causes the rest to drop?


----------



## sean

LeesburgGamecoc said:


> I might have missed it, but what causes the rest to drop?



the downward travel of the cable triggers it


----------



## Corsair

Yes - Yes - Yes- Yes - Yeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It hath arrived. Oh joy, oh rupture! I bow down in awe at what Spot-Hogg hath wrought!

Lovely bit of kit. It is now on my bow and set up properly (I hope) and as soon as I can I will shoot the thing and let you know what I think.

So far, it looks fan-bloody-tastic. Good on yer Spot-Hogg.:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## sean

now I know of at least 10 in circulation lets hear some reports


----------



## Bob_Looney

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=419520


----------



## HC Archery

*Dealer info.*

*Litte Pig,

I just sent you an e-mail regarding dealer info.
Especially regarding this rest. More info the better and of course need a copy of the video when completed.*


----------



## ex-wolverine

*Still waiting on mine in the mail*



sean said:


> now I know of at least 10 in circulation lets hear some reports


Pony express still runs in Idaho:deadhorse


----------



## sean

keep your fingers crossed for friday or sat


----------



## sean

any new reviews ?


----------



## emjohnso

Wondering where the video and more info on the rest is? Little Pig? No info on your website either. When are you going to launch the product? I thought something was coming after the new year.....:darkbeer:


----------



## sean

emjohnso said:


> Wondering where the video and more info on the rest is? Little Pig? No info on your website either. When are you going to launch the product? I thought something was coming after the new year.....:darkbeer:




the man was working on it tonight


----------



## mervwho

*Spot Hogg*

Surely someone who has one can post a photo of the rest so the rest of us can get a look at it.....P......L........E.......A....S......E


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## sean

ttt


----------



## Jbird

*Well?*

Still no video or website update? How about availability? Are these ready to ship yet and is Lancaster going to handle them?
Jbird


----------



## sean

Jbird said:


> Still no video or website update? How about availability? Are these ready to ship yet and is Lancaster going to handle them?
> Jbird



the soonest they should be available is mid month give or take ......... dont know about lancaster .......


----------



## fingershooters

*whammy*

While setting up a whammy with 4" full helical should the cock feather be up or down?


----------



## field14

I personally prefer to set up ANY fallaway with cock feather up, thus absolutlely making sure I don't lose any clearance to the arm because of vane/feather height. If you have it cock vane down...you lose 3/8" to 1/2" of clearance...and increase odds of contact happening just from that alone.

So, I've always set up all my fallaways cock feather up.

However, in reality, if the thing is clearing, it shouldn't matter if the cock vane is at a 45 degree angle...as long as the vanes are clearing the cable guard, or if on a shoot thru...they are clearing the cables....hahaha

field14


----------



## sean

field14 said:


> I personally prefer to set up ANY fallaway with cock feather up, thus absolutlely making sure I don't lose any clearance to the arm because of vane/feather height. If you have it cock vane down...you lose 3/8" to 1/2" of clearance...and increase odds of contact happening just from that alone.
> 
> So, I've always set up all my fallaways cock feather up.
> 
> However, in reality, if the thing is clearing, it shouldn't matter if the cock vane is at a 45 degree angle...as long as the vanes are clearing the cable guard, or if on a shoot thru...they are clearing the cables....hahaha
> 
> field14



I tune my stuff to shoot same point of impact no matter how they are oriented 

:teeth:


----------



## Unk Bond

*Reply*



field14 said:


> I personally prefer to set up ANY fallaway with cock feather up, thus absolutlely making sure I don't lose any clearance to the arm because of vane/feather height. If you have it cock vane down...you lose 3/8" to 1/2" of clearance...and increase odds of contact happening just from that alone.
> 
> So, I've always set up all my fallaways cock feather up.
> 
> However, in reality, if the thing is clearing, it shouldn't matter if the cock vane is at a 45 degree angle...as long as the vanes are clearing the cable guard, or if on a shoot thru...they are clearing the cables....hahaha
> 
> field14


-------
Sounds like you are from the old school of thinking  So am I  

Later


----------



## Hoggler

I will hopefully have the video completed as of tomarrow evening (that would be tuesday the 8th.) Ran into some complications while I was working on it on sunday and had to take some new footage. Then I will be burning copies all week so it will be ready in time for the ATA.

Thanks to all of you for your interest in our NEW product, and your patience.

Hoggler
Josh Johnson


----------



## sean

Hoggler said:


> I will hopefully have the video completed as of tomarrow evening (that would be tuesday the 8th.) Ran into some complications while I was working on it on sunday and had to take some new footage. Then I will be burning copies all week so it will be ready in time for the ATA.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your interest in our NEW product, and your patience.
> 
> Hoggler
> Josh Johnson




I hope its done this weekend see ya monday :wink:


----------



## zwalls

ttt


----------



## redman

*rest*

what does this rest look like


----------



## wihunter402

redman said:


> what does this rest look like


See post #244.

Has the video come out yet???


----------



## archery_hunter

LittlePig said:


> December 1st is the date we are shooting for. If we are able to get them out the door any earlier I will post it here.


Don't see it on the Spot Hog web page


----------



## Jbird

*Well?*

Where's the video? Glad we aren't waiting on a lung transplant.
Jbird


----------



## Boyd

Jbird said:


> Where's the video? Glad we aren't waiting on a lung transplant.
> Jbird


I "KNOW" these guys and live very close to them as well. I can tell you with no doubt that *When the video IS availavble* it will be worth the wait. Nothing but nothing leaves that shop before it is ready for the archery public. :thumbs_up 

Just my 2-cents. :wink:


----------



## zwalls

Boyd said:


> I "KNOW" these guys and live very close to them as well. I can tell you with no doubt that *When the video IS availavble* it will be worth the wait. Nothing but nothing leaves that shop before it is ready for the archery public. :thumbs_up
> 
> Just my 2-cents. :wink:


well its the only thing keeping me from making a purchase:thumbs_up


----------



## sean

zwalls said:


> well its the only thing keeping me from making a purchase:thumbs_up



just got done watching it but have no idea how to post it


----------



## wihunter402

Can you email it??


----------



## Jbird

*Whammy*

Anyone have one installled on a Mathews Prestige yet? What are the results?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## zwalls

sean said:


> just got done watching it but have no idea how to post it


where on thier website?


----------



## sean

zwalls said:


> where on thier website?




DVD


----------



## zwalls

sean said:


> DVD


ooh ok...came with the rest right


----------



## sean

zwalls said:


> ooh ok...came with the rest right


negative


----------



## TheTone

Looked at one today. Very nice quality (as is expected from Spot Hogg) and an interesting concept. Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## marforme

Mine should have been put in the mail today. They said it would come with the dvd also.


----------



## sean

will be shipping some to my 6 most patient customers tuesday thanks again guys ...... the video is very clean .... I will try and get a coppy out with those rests


----------



## wihunter402

Sean am I one of those customers??? I would love to have the DVD included. I think it will help make the way it works easier to understand. Thanks much bud.:darkbeer:


----------



## sean

wihunter402 said:


> Sean am I one of those customers??? I would love to have the DVD included. I think it will help make the way it works easier to understand. Thanks much bud.:darkbeer:




if this is Dave then yes and yes


----------



## wihunter402

It is so Sweet and Sweet. Thanks man I am looking forward to getting it. Work address right???


----------



## sean

wihunter402 said:


> It is so Sweet and Sweet. Thanks man I am looking forward to getting it. Work address right???




yes


----------



## Hoggler

The video is done it can be requested via email [email protected]

I will try to have it on our web by the end of the week. Sorry it has taken so long. Please understand I am one man wearing alot of hats.

Thank you all for your patience.

Josh Johnson
Spot-Hogg


----------



## sean

thanks for all your hard work it came out great ......


----------



## Hoggler

I need to make edit to my previous post. Thank you to all of you who have emailed tina wanting the video sent to you.

I should of explained better, we do not have video files that we can email to you. Either we can mail you the DVD disc or you can wait until it gets put up on our web later this week or the beginning of next week.

Sorry for being confusing.

Josh Johnson
Spot-Hogg Archery Products


----------



## zwalls

Hoggler said:


> I need to make edit to my previous post. Thank you to all of you who have emailed tina wanting the video sent to you.
> 
> I should of explained better, we do not have video files that we can email to you. Either we can mail you the DVD disc or you can wait until it gets put up on our web later this week or the beginning of next week.
> 
> Sorry for being confusing.
> 
> Josh Johnson
> Spot-Hogg Archery Products


thats too funny...i appreciate the update...:wink:


----------



## Jbird

*Dog Gonnit!*

All dressed up and no where to go! Got my CD in the mail today so I popped up a little popcorn and poured a big glass of sweet tea and sat down to watch it. Wouldn't play in my DVD player. Went over and popped it in the lap top and it wouldn't play either. Did a contents search and it said the CD was blank. That's one dirty trick if you ask me.
Jbird


----------



## sean

Jbird said:


> All dressed up and no where to go! Got my CD in the mail today so I popped up a little popcorn and poured a big glass of sweet tea and sat down to watch it. Wouldn't play in my DVD player. Went over and popped it in the lap top and it wouldn't play either. Did a contents search and it said the CD was blank. That's one dirty trick if you ask me.
> Jbird




I hope the ones I shipped work


----------



## sean

web site is lookin good boys


----------



## Hoggler

I finally got the Whammy Video linked onto our website.

Sorry J-Bird I left 4 blank discs in one of the boxes of burned disc's. So it was my fault you got a blank disc, I should of removed them.

http://www.watchtheoutdoors.com/showcase/hunting/spot_hogg.html

www.Spot-Hogg.com

Hoggler
Josh Johnson


----------



## albertabowhunte

*Ultra Rest with lock down technology*

The spot hogg still has bouce back. The prongs are coming back up automatically allowing the possibility of hitting the back end of the arrow as it's coming out of the bow. 

However with the new Ultra Rest LD or HD made by quality archery products this is not a factor. When this drop away falls the rest locks down until the bow is drawn again or manually cocked up. Plus your arrow will never fall out of the rest even if your bow is upside down.

video can be seen at: http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx


----------



## sean

albertabowhunte said:


> The spot hogg still has bouce back. The prongs are coming back up automatically allowing the possibility of hitting the back end of the arrow as it's coming out of the bow.
> 
> However with the new Ultra Rest LD or HD made by quality archery products this is not a factor. When this drop away falls the rest locks down until the bow is drawn again or manually cocked up. Plus your arrow will never fall out of the rest even if your bow is upside down.
> 
> video can be seen at: http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx


they have redesigned the rest so the launcher actualy pauses at the bottom of the stroke for a period of time more than sufficient to allow clearance on even the fastest bow before returning to the upright position I had no problems with the original rest even at 280 fps but I know some people did have some issues


----------



## Hoggler

albertabowhunte said:


> The spot hogg still has bouce back. The prongs are coming back up automatically allowing the possibility of hitting the back end of the arrow as it's coming out of the bow.
> 
> However with the new Ultra Rest LD or HD made by quality archery products this is not a factor. When this drop away falls the rest locks down until the bow is drawn again or manually cocked up. Plus your arrow will never fall out of the rest even if your bow is upside down.
> 
> video can be seen at: http://www.qadinc.com/c-5-.aspx


Whether you are using an 07 model or an 08 model, the as long as the whammy prongs are not allowed to make contact with the shelf the prongs will not come back up and hit the arrow.

If the rest is designed to pause before the spring takes back over and pulls the rest back up to the "at rest position". But if the prongs make contact, then the prongs will bounce off of the shelf over riding the pause feature and come up and possibly make contact with the back end of the shaft.


----------



## ppofandt

Heya. 

Sorry to invoke thread necromancy here but this seems a relevant thread to raise this question.

I just received my new bow last Friday. Now, being something of a noob I didn't have sufficient experience to specify what rest to use and went with the recommendation of the store. The fitted rest is a Spot-Hogg Whammy - installed and tuned in the store.

I quite like this rest but have run into one possible problem and I need the advice of some more experienced archers.

It was pointed out to me yesterday at my local range that the arrow rest was sitting too high. The arrow sat well above the Burgess Button hole.

Once I got it home and had a look at the documentation I found that I actually had to move the rest ever higher in order to obtain the 1/8th" clearance between the depressed prongs and the riser shelf.

Photos: - ah. can't post photos yet. Nor links either it would seem. Well - I've munged the links. remove the space after the http if you want to see them.
http: //i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/ppofandt/archery/whammy1.jpg
http: //i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd237/ppofandt/archery/whammy2.jpg

Now the documentation that came with the rest states "NOTE - Your arrow will probably be above the arrow rest bolt on location (Burger Button Hole)".
However the instructional video and other photos I've seen of the rest show the arrow lining up with the hole correctly. A bit of research reveals that I'm not the only one with this issue but no answers (that I've seen) yet.

Questions.
1. IS the arrow sitting too high?
2. What are the implications of it being too high. The documentation implies that all is ok provided it's still square with the string.
3. Can anything be done about it?

Any ideas?


----------



## Nyvrem

Ppofandt
You can lower the prongs themselves to lower the arrow position.


----------



## ppofandt

Lowering prongs that are too high is the obvious choice but by what method?

Rotating them to a lower position?
Dropping the entire rest down?
Can't do either of them because that will cause an impact between the prongs and the riser when they depress.

I had though that each of the prongs could be slid down through the rotator shaft by loosening the hex nuts. But wasn't sure if that would cause any negative timing issues.

Is that what you meant though?


----------



## field14

ppofandt said:


> Lowering prongs that are too high is the obvious choice but by what method?
> 
> Rotating them to a lower position?
> Dropping the entire rest down?
> Can't do either of them because that will cause an impact between the prongs and the riser when they depress.
> 
> I had though that each of the prongs could be slid down through the rotator shaft by loosening the hex nuts. But wasn't sure if that would cause any negative timing issues.
> 
> Is that what you meant though?


IMHO, the prongs are way too long and stick way too far above the arrow when the rest is in the full up position! WAY too long, especially for target shooting.

When I shot the Whammy, I cut the prongs way down...to just above the centerline of the arrow shaft when the rest was in the full up position. They are easy to cut off and smooth/round the edges. In addition to getting rid of the weight, it increases the clearance and even further minimizes the chances of arrow contact by getting rid of nearly 3/8" of excess prong length.

It isn't like you are a contortionist when shooting targets indoors; you don't NEED the containment anyways.

You can "rotate" the launcher arm to a better angle as well, giving even better clearance.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Nyvrem

Yes, slide the prongs down through the shaft. Mine is set up that way and I have seen quite a few others the same. I am not aware of any timing problems.
//i324.photobucket.com/albums/k341/nyv_rem/Whammy2b.jpg


----------



## ppofandt

Thanks for the tips.

I've dropped the prongs down through the rotator shaft and it looks a lot better now.

Cheers.


----------



## igorts

how do i determine what year is my whammy?


----------



## Hoggler

If you have any questions on set up on the whammy feel free to call in and speak with any of our techs including myself and we'll get all of your questions answered.

Josh
541-995-3702


----------

